# have been turned on their head



## elroy

Context: A presentation about Individualized Education Programs for children with special needs.  This section is about what to do when there is a dispute between school districts and parents requesting certain services for their special-needs children.  The speaker says that one of the options is to pursue a due process hearing.  He says that the school district is entitled to legal representation whether or not the parents have it, and that if the parents _don't_ have legal representation their chances of winning are dramatically lowered.  He says this is an unfortunate reality because of the way the pertinent laws (such as the IDEA, the Individuals with Disabilities Education Act) have been created.  He says: 

_A lot of components of the IDEA and the law that were intended to protect parents have sort of been *turned on their head* and created these really procedurally dense and confusing methods to resolve disputes that require legal representation. 

En la IDEA y las demás leyes, muchos de los componentes que se crearon con la intención de proteger a los padres han sido *puestos patas arriba* y han llevado a que surgieran métodos para resolver disputas que son confusos y están llenos de procedimientos específicos y por tanto necesitan representación legal._

Does "puestos patas arriba" successfully convey the intended meaning of "turned on their head" here?  The speaker is saying that these laws that were intended to _*protect*_ parents are now making parents' lives _*harder*_ because of the complex legal proceedings they require.


----------



## Mr.Dent

I'd suggest _se han invertido_ or _se han estado planteados al revés._ Wait for a native speaker to be certain.


----------



## auxilio!

Well, to me, "puestos patas arriba" carries with it more than a trace of humour. I don't know whether a native perceives it this way. On the other hand, "han estado puestos de cabeza," may be identical to "have been turned on their head."


----------



## Lamarimba

No sé si tiene sentido aquí el verbo *tergiversar*. No entiendo muy bien lo que quiere decir exactamente el original en inglés.


----------



## elroy

Did you see this? 


elroy said:


> The speaker is saying that these laws that were intended to _*protect*_ parents are now making parents' lives _*harder*_ because of the complex legal proceedings they require.


----------



## Lamarimba

elroy said:


> these laws that were intended to _*protect*_ parents are now making parents' lives _*harder*_


Tienen un efecto contrario al que se esperaba, entonces.
Si es así, lo de "patas arriba" no creo que funcione.
Pensaré un rato el modo más sintético posible de expresar esto.


----------



## elroy

Lamarimba said:


> Tienen un efecto contrario al que se esperaba, entonces.


It’s not that they’re having an *opposite* effect; they still do protect parents.  The speaker is saying that this started out as a way to protect parents, but then a bunch of complications were introduced that have made this means of protection difficult to navigate for those that need it.  I don’t really think his choice of words is optimal, and without context the meaning may not be clear.  So I think whatever expresses the irony he’s referring to would work in Spanish.


----------



## auxilio!

It's very reasonable to identify the irony in a situation, but if it isn't directly amplified in the original text, why directly amplify it in the translation?


----------



## Lamarimba

¿Se han vuelto (se han convertido en) un lastre/ una rémora/ una traba?


----------



## maidinbedlam

Maybe simply: "se han complicado". 
I also thought of "se han tergiversado", but that would imply that they have been made harder on purpose.


----------



## Ballenero

…se han vuelto en su contra.


----------



## iribela

Tal vez podrías decir que ...muchos de los componentes creados con la intención de proteger a los padres han sufrido un vuelco..., y eso sería lo que dio lugar a los métodos confusos, etc.


----------



## Mirlo

_*turned on their head*_ = han sido representados en una manera completamente diferente/ han sido invertidos


----------



## Rocko!

elroy said:


> _A lot of components of the IDEA and the law that were intended to protect parents have sort of been *turned on their head* and created these really procedurally dense and confusing methods to resolve disputes that require legal representation.
> 
> En la IDEA y las demás leyes, muchos de los componentes que se crearon con la intención de proteger a los padres han sido *puestos patas arriba* y han llevado a que surgieran métodos para resolver disputas que son confusos y están llenos de procedimientos específicos y por tanto necesitan representación legal._
> 
> Does "puestos patas arriba" successfully convey the intended meaning of "turned on their head" here?  The speaker is saying that these laws that were intended to _*protect*_ parents are now making parents' lives _*harder*_ because of the complex legal proceedings they require.


...han sido convertidos de alguna manera en un calvario y provocado...

...han sido convertidos en una especie de calvario y provocado...

...han sido convertidos en un calvario y provocado...

También “un dolor de cabeza”.


----------



## elroy

So many suggestions; thank you all! 🙏 

This was a tough one.  I’ve decided to go with this one:



iribela said:


> han sufrido un vuelco


----------



## Lamarimba

No creo que "sufrir un vuelco" (iribela me disculpará) sea la más apropiada aquí.
Si dices_ "los componentes (...) han sufrido un vuelco..." _se va a notar que no manejas el idioma. Francamente dudo de que alguien entendiera  lo que quieres decir._ También por lo de "componentes"._


----------



## iribela

Lamarimba said:


> No creo que "sufrir un vuelco" (iribela me disculpará) sea la más apropiada aquí.
> Si dices_ "los componentes (...) han sufrido un vuelco..." _se va a notar que no manejas el idioma. Francamente dudo de que alguien entendiera  lo que quieres decir._ También por lo de "componentes"._


Todos tenemos opiniones, pero decir que no manejo el idioma me pareció exagerado y hasta insultante.
En cuanto a la traducción, verás que trataba de darle a "turn on its hear" el mismo sentido que tiene en el original:

*turn on its head:*_ to cause something to be the opposite of what it was before_

*dar un vuelco:* ...las 22 Academias le han dado también entrada... a la expresión «dar un vuelco», muy apropiada, por ejemplo, para cuando un proceso o una situación cambian «radicalmente».

El uso de 'componentes' en este contexto en EE. UU. es perfectamente normal y común. En algún comentario expresaste que no entendías muy bien lo que quería decir el inglés. Tal vez es por eso que no das con la traducción más adecuada. Para mí está claro, es parte de mi trabajo entender estas leyes y, si es preciso, explicárselas a los padres de los estudiantes.


----------



## Ballenero

Muchos de los aspectos/elementos

Han sufrido cambios/alteraciones.
Han sido trastocados.
Han dado un giro de 180 grados.


----------



## Lamarimba

iribela said:


> me pareció exagerado y hasta insultante.


Bueno, exagerar puedo, pero insultar no. No era mi intención.



iribela said:


> El uso de 'componentes' en este contexto en EE. UU. es perfectamente normal y común.


Me podrías aclarar qué significa "componentes" en ese contexto. Mi manejo del español se limita lamentablemente  al de España, y no me hago una idea. Esta es mi oportunidad de aprender algo del español de Estados Unidos. Así podrán entenderme cuando viaje allí.



iribela said:


> las 22 Academias le han dado también entrada... a la expresión «dar un vuelco»


Estoy familiarizado con la dichosa expresión. Tanto que no la veo apropiada para el caso. 

Disculpa de nuevo.


----------



## iribela

Lamarimba said:


> Estoy familiarizado con la dichosa expresión. Tanto que no la veo apropiada para el caso.


...muy apropiada para cuando un proceso o una situación cambian radicalmente.

En cuanto a "componente" y "_Esta es mi oportunidad de aprender algo del español de Estados Unidos. Así podrán entenderme cuando viaje allí_", no voy a responder más que para decirte que no es necesario recurrir a la ironía. Te entiendo perfectamente. La palabra 'componente' está en DLE y significa lo mismo en todas partes. Saludos.


----------



## Mirlo

A mi me parece bien usar "han dado un vuelco"  ya que se emplea de forma simbólica para nombrar a un cambio marcado de posición o de estado.
En la oración se denota que componentes de IDEA y la ley que tenían la intención de proteger a los padres se han invertido o representados de una manera diferente a la que se esperaba; en otras palabras, han dado un vuelco.
Espero ayude!
Saludos


----------



## Rocko!

elroy said:


> _A lot of components of the IDEA and the law that were intended to protect parents have sort of been *turned on their head* and created these really procedurally dense and confusing methods to resolve disputes that require legal representation. _


Una más: los/las___ y la ley que___ _fueron/han sido desvirtuados/desvirtuadas_ (el género dependerá de la traducción de los sustantivos).

Ejemplo:


> [...] por otra parte, el Decreto de 5 de junio de 1936 vino a «derogar también otras disposiciones emanadas del Gobierno en el transcurso de los años 1934 y 1935, por las cuales *se desvirtuaron determinados preceptos* de la Ley de 1931 y disposiciones complementarias de los años 1932 y 1933»


fuente: José Marín Marín. (2021). _Orígenes de la Magistratura del Trabajo en España_. BOE.

DLE: *desvirtuar*. 1. tr. Alterar la verdadera naturaleza de algo. U. t. c. prnl.


----------



## Lamarimba

Rocko! said:


> han sido desvirtuados


A mí me gusta.


----------



## Rocko!

Lamarimba said:


> A mí me gusta.


Gracias, Lamarimba. Y aunque el registro cambia, tenemos que tomar en cuenta que la expresión inglesa se dijo durante una presentación y quizá el ponente no tuvo tiempo de pensar en un término más preciso, algo que se puede subsanar al traducir.

Saludos.


----------



## franzjekill

Rocko! said:


> han sido desvirtuados


A mí también me gusta, aunque iría con una impersonal (se han desvirtuado), y no simplemente por preferencia de estilo, sino porque entiendo que da mejor la idea de un resultado no buscado. 


elroy said:


> are now making parents' lives _*harder*_ because of the complex legal proceedings they require


¿Se han vuelto/convertido en un lastre?
2. m. Persona o cosa que entorpece o detiene algo.
DLE

Se suele decir que la burocracia, o la complicación que conlleva cualquier cosa relacionada con la burocracia estatal es "un lastre".


----------



## Lamarimba

franzjekill said:


> ¿Se han vuelto/convertido en un lastre?


Ya la propuse en #9. Fue desestimada.


----------



## franzjekill

Lamarimba said:


> Ya la propuse en #9. Fue desestimada.


Si todavía fuera alumno de colegio, la evaluación de mi maestro sería: "Debe y puede prestar más atención".


----------



## iribela

franzjekill said:


> Se suele decir que la burocracia, o la complicación que conlleva cualquier cosa relacionada con la burocracia estatal es "un lastre".


Es así. Ahora, aunque se puede hablar de lastre como consecuencia o efecto de esta situación, la expresión "turned on their head" se referiría a la causa, no al efecto. Dado que varios procedimientos creados para facilitar el proceso _have been turned on their head_, este se ha convertido en un lastre. El contexto es que ciertas leyes procuran ayudar a los padres de estudiantes que podrían necesitar servicios de educación especial, informándolos de sus derechos y de los procesos creados para beneficiarlos. Lamentablemente, en el caso planteado aquí, lo que se ha logrado es confundir y complicar (_procedurally dense and confusing methods)_ y dificultar (_require legal representation) _los procesos y el acceso a los servicios.


----------



## Mirlo

elroy said:


> Context: A presentation about Individualized Education Programs for children with special needs.  This section is about what to do when there is a dispute between school districts and parents requesting certain services for their special-needs children.  The speaker says that one of the options is to pursue a due process hearing.  He says that the school district is entitled to legal representation whether or not the parents have it, and that if the parents _don't_ have legal representation their chances of winning are dramatically lowered.  He says this is an unfortunate reality because of the way the pertinent laws (such as the IDEA, the Individuals with Disabilities Education Act) have been created.  He says:
> 
> _A lot of components of the IDEA and the law that were intended to protect parents have sort of been *turned on their head* and created these really procedurally dense and confusing methods to resolve disputes that require legal representation.
> 
> En la IDEA y las demás leyes, muchos de los componentes que se crearon con la intención de proteger a los padres han sido *puestos patas arriba* y han llevado a que surgieran métodos para resolver disputas que son confusos y están llenos de procedimientos específicos y por tanto necesitan representación legal._
> 
> Does "puestos patas arriba" successfully convey the intended meaning of "turned on their head" here?  The speaker is saying that these laws that were intended to _*protect*_ parents are now making parents' lives _*harder*_ because of the complex legal proceedings they require.


No habia notado que pusiste "por tanto  necesitan representacion legal" cuando en mi opinion debe ser "para resolver disputas *que requieren* representacion legal"


----------



## elroy

Rocko! said:


> _desvirtuados_





Lamarimba said:


> A mí me gusta.


¡A mí también! 



Rocko! said:


> tenemos que tomar en cuenta que la expresión inglesa se dijo durante una presentación y quizá el ponente no tuvo tiempo de pensar en un término más preciso, algo que se puede subsanar al traducir.


¡Perfecta observación!  



Lamarimba said:


> Fue desestimada.


Hombre, no. Es que solo pude elegir una de las muchas opciones que se me ofrecieron.



Mirlo said:


> *que requieren* representacion legal


----------



## jasminasul

A mí tampoco me gusta "sufrió un vuelco", más que nada porque elroy dice que no es exactamente que tenga un efecto contraproducente. Me gustan más las otras opciones. Quizá podría encajar desbaratar o eviscerar, en un sentido metafórico.


----------



## iribela

jasminasul said:


> A mí tampoco me gusta "sufrió un vuelco", más que nada porque elroy dice que no es exactamente que tenga un efecto contraproducente. Me gustan más las otras opciones. Quizá podría encajar desbaratar o eviscerar, en un sentido metafórico.


Discrepo con que el efecto no sea contraproducente. Si la intención es ayudar, y lo que se logra es dificultar, se puede decir que el efecto es contraproducente. En esta presentación, el registro de "desbaratar" no es adecuado. El verbo "eviscerar" no coincide con el sentido de "turned on their head". Por otra parte, estas presentaciones sobre los procesos de SPED son todas similares y prácticamente nunca son discursos improvisados. Las presentaciones se preparan de antemano, y la gran mayoría de las veces van acompañadas de PowerPoint y materiales impresos para los padres. Cuando se traducen al español, una de las cosas que hay que tener en cuenta es la importancia de dirigir el contenido a la audiencia que vamos a tener. Pienso que elroy es consciente de ese hecho, o no estaría haciendo este trabajo. Pero para quien no conoce el sistema y el entorno puede ser un poco más difícil captarlo. Es importante también ver que el texto en inglés no es perfecto: IDEA es una ley, así que escribir "IDEA and the law" deja que desear. Se podría decir que muchos de los componentes de IDEA, y de otras leyes, (o de la ley IDEA) que fueron creados/formulados para proteger a los padres, en cierta manera han sido trastocados/han sufrido un vuelco/han sufrido un giro de 180 grados, dando lugar a estos métodos procesales/procedimientos dificultosos y confusos para la resolución de disputas que requieren de representación legal.


----------



## elroy

iribela said:


> Si la intención es ayudar, y lo que se logra es dificultar, se puede decir que el efecto es contraproducente.


The laws were intended to protect parents of children with special needs.  They still do protect the parents; that hasn't changed.  What has happened is that the _process_ of receiving that protection has become complicated.  But the laws still serve the purpose they were intended to serve; it's just that the process has become hard(er) to navigate.  It's not that the laws were intended to _give_ parents access to services and now _deny_ them access to those services; _that_ would be the exact opposite of the original intention. 

This is why I said the original wasn't worded precisely.  Which is not surprising since it was a unscripted presentation.


----------



## iribela

elroy said:


> The laws were intended to protect parents of children with special needs.  They still do protect the parents; that hasn't changed.  What has happened is that the _process_ of receiving that protection has become complicated.  But the laws still serve the purpose they were intended to serve; it's just that the process has become hard(er) to navigate.  It's not that the laws were intended to _give_ parents access to services and now _deny_ them access to those services; _that_ would be the exact opposite of the original intention.
> 
> This is why I said the original wasn't worded precisely.  Which is not surprising since it was a unscripted presentation.


Believe me, I’m very familiar with these laws. They are meant to ensure parents’ rights to access a free and appropriate education for their children are protected, and that they are informed and empowered to secure for their children the services LEAs are bound to provide as mandated by state and federal legislation. If for whatever reason, instead of helping navigate a process as intended, the implementation not only fails to deliver but makes the process more cumbersome, the effect is counter to the intention. These laws are only as good as their enforcement and compliance. I’m sure you’ve seen how special needs children, in spite of all these laws, are not receiving the services they’re legally entitled to.


----------



## elroy

Actually, I don’t know a whole lot about this topic — you probably know much more than I do!

The way I interpreted this is that the laws were not intended to help parents navigate a process, but that they made this whole thing possible to begin with.  Without these laws, it wouldn’t even be possible to claim rights/services for special-needs children.  The complication of the necessary proceedings has made it very difficult for parents to get what they need without legal representation, but it’s still possible with the right legal representation, so the laws do still serve the purpose they were intended to serve; it’s just not particularly easy to get what you need without an attorney.  

Is there something I’m not understanding properly?


----------



## iribela

elroy said:


> Is there something I’m not understanding properly?


I don’t think so. I believe the only “discrepancy” we had was regarding the result being counterproductive. To me, it’s clear that if any type of effort gets an outcome that’s the opposite of what the intention was, it’s counterproductive.
About how much you or I know, I’m no expert, but working with schools districts it’s impossible not to learn about these laws and procedures. That’s all I have, years of exposure to the matter and frequently trying to help Spanish-speaking parents avail themselves of this information.


----------

